# Bf Goodrich Serial Number



## Big Moe (Feb 5, 2016)

Here's an interesting one I found today. Maybe someone can tell me what's up with the serial number being on the bb instead of on the rear dropout.


----------



## keith kodish (Feb 5, 2016)

Big Moe said:


> Here's an interesting one I found today. Maybe someone can tell me what's up with the serial number being on the bb instead of on the rear dropout.
> 
> View attachment 282980
> 
> View attachment 282983



early serial number. most likely but in 1947. serial numbers on the left rear drop out didn't happen until mis 1952.


----------



## keith kodish (Feb 5, 2016)

i meant,mid 1952.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 5, 2016)

Big Moe said:


> Here's an interesting one I found today. Maybe someone can tell me what's up with the serial number being on the bb instead of on the rear dropout.
> 
> View attachment 282980
> 
> View attachment 282983



SCHWINN BIKES WITH SERIAL NUMBERS ON THE B.B. IS TYPICAL UNTIL SOME TIME IN 1951.
IT MOVED TO THE REAR DROP OUT AFTER THAT.
THIS IS AN EARLY POSTWAR WWII SERIAL NUMBER, SAY 1946.


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 5, 2016)

It's not mine. I was looking at another bike and the guy had this one not for sale. The thing I found interesting was the serial number has a c at the start followed by 5 #'s instead of 6. The only one's I found like that was 1952. But it was on the bb instead of the rear dropout.


----------



## rhenning (Feb 6, 2016)

Big Moe said:


> Here's an interesting one I found today. Maybe someone can tell me what's up with the serial number being on the bb instead of on the rear dropout.
> 
> View attachment 282980
> 
> View attachment 282983


----------



## rhenning (Feb 6, 2016)

Before 1953 Schwinn/BFG serial numbers were on the bottom bracket.  After 1970 there were on the head tube.  The changes were in the middle of those years.  Roger


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 6, 2016)

46-47.


----------

